

Tablecloth.js makes working with tables a bit easier - reustle
http://tableclothjs.com/

======
ics
I don't know how this would be possible since I am only just starting to get
my feet really wet in Javascript, but you know what would be incredibly
helpful? _Column select._ It says search is on the roadmap, but some sort of
double-click-header-to-select-column would be super useful user-side. It's a
super simple thing that anyone creating the data can do but isn't obvious to
anyone on the other end of the HTML.

